# Phoenix Gold M25 & M50 repairs



## lilredsammy (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a M25 and M50 on the way to my house I purchased off ebay. I'm sure they will need some work. I would at least like to have them checked out and do some preventative maintenance. Does anybody know a reliable PG repair person? If so please pm an email or website. All help is appreciated.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

yea, 1st. Id try "1moreamp" from the "diyaudio" forum. he is the best. 2nd. id try "Eric D" on the "phoenixphorum.com". he also is very very good. between the both of them the only people that know more about PG are the designers of the amps!


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

*Altser* has a good reputation.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

finbar said:


> *Altser* has a good reputation.


Yes, he was a tech for 20yrs for PG. Aleks is his name. You cant go wrong with any of those guys. 1moreamp, he is a master.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Dubstep said:


> Yes, he was a tech for 20yrs for PG. Aleks is his name. You cant go wrong with any of those guys. 1moreamp, he is a master.


1moreamp has helped me with some processors. His (or her, I believe its a her) use to work for LinearPower and told me some very interesting stuff about LP.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> 1moreamp has helped me with some processors. His (or her, I believe its a her) use to work for LinearPower and told me some very interesting thing about LP.


It's a him, his name is Cecil..


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Holy ****, lol I must of pronounced it wrong. I know this mexican girl named cecilia, so I automatically thought cecil was short for cecilia. What a dumb fuk.


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

Dubstep said:


> It's a him, his name is Cecil..



Very much a him 

I dont think hes doin repairs right now but who knows.


----------



## lilredsammy (Feb 10, 2012)

lilredsammy said:


> I have a M25 and M50 on the way to my house I purchased off ebay. I'm sure they will need some work. I would at least like to have them checked out and do some preventative maintenance. Does anybody know a reliable PG repair person? If so please pm an email or website. All help is appreciated.



I ended up sending them to Zed. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

lilredsammy said:


> I ended up sending them to Zed. Thanks for all the help!


That was prob the worst place to send them


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont know how much the OP paid for the amps he got one ebay but I would of send them to  Altser, or Perry Babin.


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Altser would be the best bet since he has worked at PG and has done repairs on these amps for the last 20+ years.

YES you pay a premium but its well worth it, he goes though at not additional charge and repairs anything else that might need to be replaced or going to need to be replaced.

I have sent a couple of High End PG amps to him and his work has always been a cut above and is very professional and has a pretty good turn around too.


----------



## lilredsammy (Feb 10, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> That was prob the worst place to send them


Just curious, why would you say that? What is your experience? After I've got the amps back I'm not too happy.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You don't want to know,lol. Am pretty sure zed fixed the problem.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

lilredsammy said:


> Just curious, why would you say that? What is your experience? After I've got the amps back I'm not too happy.


 hah ha ! i have fixed amps that have been "fixed" there. :laugh: 

nothing hard about working on PG amps... for that matter any old school amp. dont have a clue why people think that. some of the newer amps are much harder. old school is simple.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

daveds50 said:


> hah ha ! i have fixed amps that have been "fixed" there. :laugh:
> 
> nothing hard about working on PG amps... for that matter any old school amp. dont have a clue why people think that. some of the newer amps are much harder. old school is simple.


Couldn't agree any more,lol. Old school amps are way easier to repair than new designs only problem is that some parts are hard to find.

From what I read, zeds repairs are poorly done. Cutting the legs of op amp and then solder the new one from the too of the board.......plain lazy but I guess thats what happens when you have a hundred amps to finish by the weekend,lol.


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> Couldn't agree any more,lol. Old school amps are way easier to repair than new designs only problem is that some parts are hard to find.
> 
> From what I read, zeds repairs are poorly done. Cutting the legs of op amp and then solder the new one from the too of the board.......plain lazy but I guess thats what happens when you have a hundred amps to finish by the weekend,lol.


 yup, when doing old school, it is rare that i ever have to power up my surface mount bench. i have quite the stock of obsolete parts, so rarely do i have a problem with old school parts. 

there is no excuse for not doing proper work. i often do from 100 to 150 items a week too, but i am never going to take shortcuts on anything. if it comes down to being more than i can handle, i would turn away work, rather than do a hack job.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i will vouch for Dave. he has done fine work for me! Perry is a no brainer. and 1moreamp (Cecil) is an amp-god. this is all based on personal experience. i deal with Dave because he is good people, his work is very high quality, and his turn around time is unbelievable, not to mention the price! I dont know if Cecil is still providing service. if he is, i would put him at the top of the list for old PG or ADCOM. he knows them as well as anybody.


----------

